# HVAC Exam Prep



## flyingfrog (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm just starting to prepare for the Oct 09 exam (Mechanical/HVAC) and have a few questions.

- Do I have enough time to prepare? I use one or two subjects in the exam on a fairly regular basis, but others I haven't touched in four years.

- I just ordered the MERM package with the sample test and quick reference guide. I also ordered a K&amp;K steam table, six minute solutions, and already have ASHRAE texts and charts. Anything else that are must haves?

- I haven't been approved by the Texas board yet, and there is a chance they will decide that six months of my four years doesn't count toward engineering experience. I figure the best thing to do is prep for the Oct exam anyway, but is there any reason I should hold off and just plan on Apr 10? Thanks!


----------



## mepe_tn (Jun 15, 2009)

flyingfrog said:


> I'm just starting to prepare for the Oct 09 exam (Mechanical/HVAC) and have a few questions.- Do I have enough time to prepare? I use one or two subjects in the exam on a fairly regular basis, but others I haven't touched in four years.
> 
> - I just ordered the MERM package with the sample test and quick reference guide. I also ordered a K&amp;K steam table, six minute solutions, and already have ASHRAE texts and charts. Anything else that are must haves?
> 
> - I haven't been approved by the Texas board yet, and there is a chance they will decide that six months of my four years doesn't count toward engineering experience. I figure the best thing to do is prep for the Oct exam anyway, but is there any reason I should hold off and just plan on Apr 10? Thanks!


Some folks think that 3+ months should be plenty of time to prepare for the exam. You just have to

really commit to reviewing material and working problems each day. You could also take a refresher

course that will clear some of the cob webs in areas that you haven't seen since college. However,

only you know your limitations.

Get the NCEES sample exam too. It is supposed to be more representative of the exam's questions

and complexity level.

I don't think it would be a problem to start studying now whether for October or getting prepared for

April. You will have more time to get the materials you need, organize and get familiar with them.

Mepe_tn

------------------------------

Join the MEPESTUDYGROUP at

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/ ---OR---

email: [email protected]


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is my advice, but note that I took Therm/Fluids Section.

I think I did just fine on the morning portion. Which means I covered the basics pretty well in my 3 months of studying. I finished the morning section about 1 hour early. But the afternoon section was much more difficult. I had to guess on a couple etc.

I would suggest starting early on the HVAC specific stuff to get a little head start. Are you planning on taking a review course or anything? I think the review course I took prepared me very well for the morning, but not so much for the afternoon.


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 15, 2009)

flyingfrog said:


> I'm just starting to prepare for the Oct 09 exam (Mechanical/HVAC) and have a few questions.- Do I have enough time to prepare? I use one or two subjects in the exam on a fairly regular basis, but others I haven't touched in four years.
> 
> - I just ordered the MERM package with the sample test and quick reference guide. I also ordered a K&amp;K steam table, six minute solutions, and already have ASHRAE texts and charts. Anything else that are must haves?
> 
> - I haven't been approved by the Texas board yet, and there is a chance they will decide that six months of my four years doesn't count toward engineering experience. I figure the best thing to do is prep for the Oct exam anyway, but is there any reason I should hold off and just plan on Apr 10? Thanks!


The time issue really depends on your ability and test taking style. I've heard of people that failed after 1 year of studying, and some have passed after two weeks. Just do your best and study hard, it will take care of itself.

In my opinion, all you really need is the MERM and ASHRAE handbooks. Take anything else you're familiar with, but don't take an obscure book "just in case". I think you have your reference material covered.

If you wait until you feel totally prepared for the exam, you'll likely never take it. Take it as soon as your reasonably confident, you'll never be completely prepared.

Besides, everyone knows the HVAC portion is the easiest track for Mechanical registration. HVAC engineers are the Geico cavemen of the engineering world!

Study well, and you'll do fine.


----------



## MechGuy (Jun 15, 2009)

flyingfrog said:


> I'm just starting to prepare for the Oct 09 exam (Mechanical/HVAC) and have a few questions.- Do I have enough time to prepare? I use one or two subjects in the exam on a fairly regular basis, but others I haven't touched in four years.
> 
> - I just ordered the MERM package with the sample test and quick reference guide. I also ordered a K&amp;K steam table, six minute solutions, and already have ASHRAE texts and charts. Anything else that are must haves?
> 
> - I haven't been approved by the Texas board yet, and there is a chance they will decide that six months of my four years doesn't count toward engineering experience. I figure the best thing to do is prep for the Oct exam anyway, but is there any reason I should hold off and just plan on Apr 10? Thanks!



I think you have plenty of time to study. I started around this time last year, the day I found I missed the mark by 1 point. I studied almost every day, and passed the Oct exam with flying colors.

Those references are good, and I agree with the other posters, get the NCEES Sample Exam as well. I think its good to do as many problems as you can. I didn't worry about a review course and I did fine. Everyone's got their own way of studying!

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 15, 2009)

The MERM Sample Test was not anything like the real thing. In fact I felt it was much more difficult. I would use it to study, but don't rely on it to determine if you are "ready"

The NCEES Sample Exam was much closer to the real thing.


----------



## Agg97 (Jun 17, 2009)

flyingfrog said:


> I'm just starting to prepare for the Oct 09 exam (Mechanical/HVAC) and have a few questions.- Do I have enough time to prepare? I use one or two subjects in the exam on a fairly regular basis, but others I haven't touched in four years.
> 
> - I just ordered the MERM package with the sample test and quick reference guide. I also ordered a K&amp;K steam table, six minute solutions, and already have ASHRAE texts and charts. Anything else that are must haves?
> 
> - I haven't been approved by the Texas board yet, and there is a chance they will decide that six months of my four years doesn't count toward engineering experience. I figure the best thing to do is prep for the Oct exam anyway, but is there any reason I should hold off and just plan on Apr 10? Thanks!


Plenty of time. I studied ~250-300 hours over 4 months (January-April). Just put in the time, particularly working problems. I put in 2-4 hours per weeknight, 3 weeknights a week, and studied some during the weekends as well to get my time in.

On your references, make sure to download the errata for the six minute solutions. Did you get all 3 or just HVAC? I had all 3 and worked both morning and afternoon in all of them. I think I ended up working the morning of all of them twice, actually. I'm a big proponent of using the Cameron Hydraulic Data book for your fluid problems. Someone around here said that there's the same info in one of the appendices in MERM, but I'm used to Cameron so that's what I used. I also had Crane Technical Paper 410, but didn't find it necessary. Marks' Handbook is a "must have" in my opinion for the off-the-wall questions which inevitably come up on the test. I also brought my Shigley book from college just because I had it. Most of the information in there is also in the MERM, just presented in a different way. Once I get my score back (hopefully this week), I'll do an extensive write-up on my study philosophy and regimen.

Agg97


----------



## goodal (Jun 26, 2009)

I dont know if i passed yet, but all i really needed for the HVAC PE in April was the MERM and 4 ashrae books. I took *ALOT* more than that, but only opened Marks handbook once. I studied for 6 months and had near 400hrs of study. Hopefully overkill (if i passed), but i learned alot.


----------



## JGG (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm guessing you've figured out whether you're going to take the exam by now. I agree with most people on here. Get the NCEES sample test for sure. The one that comes with MERM and the practice problems book are not representative of what you'll find on the exam. Testmasters offers a course in Houston if you're near there. I took about 9 weeks and read through MERM then took the NCEES test under real conditions then I did the HVAC 6 minute solutions problems, then I reviewed topics in MERM that i felt I needed to. The week before the test I worked through the MERM sample test while realizing that it was way harder than the questions on the test. I had MERM, the ASHRAE books, a large laminated psychrometric chart, an ASHRAE pocket guide, and a number of other books that I didn't use including Mark's, the Trane Air Conditioning Manual, and my thermo text book from college. I did pass by the way, and I didn't start studying until i found out from South Carolina that I was allowed to take it which gave me 14 weeks to prepare. I don't think I would have studied any more than that. I did 2 hours a night after work Monday through Thursday, 5 hours on Friday (becuase I get off work at noon), and at least 5 hours every Saturday and Sunday. I even took off 1 weekend a couple weeks before the test. I took the afternoons off work Tuesday and Wednesday before the test and the entire day the Thursday before.

Good luck.


----------

